# 4 parvo shots?



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I have had a lot of puppies, my own and fosters. Remus is only 16 months old. I admit I am a very forgetful person, but I don't recall parvo being a 4 part series. It seems Remus had only 3, one with his breeder and 2 with us (he is due for his yearlies actually). When we took Freyja in for her 3rd round of vaccines she got everything including rabies and we assumed she was done but they said she needed another parvo. Is that normal? She was actually due yesterday but weather was bad so we will be taking her today. We haven't signed her up for puppy classes or tried out the dog park because she hasn't had that last shot. Like I said maybe I'm just forgetful but I cannot remember ever doing a 4th parvo before. I don't see it on any of my old records either.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I also thought there were only 3, but there are 4. I was surprised like you when they said she needed another one after she got her rabies, too! Although if you time it right, you could only do 3 if they are around 4 months old at the time of the last shot. There's a vaccine guy who does research about it, where if you give them the vaccine's later instead of earlier they're more effective. I'm sure someone will link it here eventually.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It doesn't matter how many. The important thing is that the last one be given after 16 weeks. Is the timeline correct---she's only 13 weeks old? If so, I wouldn't want another one given yet.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

What about socialization then? We would like to begin puppy kindergarten but it is my understanding she cannot take those classes without full vaccination status and I don't know that I would necessarily want her to anyway. The class is open to puppies as young as 12 weeks so I'm not sure how that works. She is 14 weeks as of yesterday if her "breeder" we are going to use that term loosely here, was honest/correct about her birth date. I am not keeping her from going on walks but I don't want to take her places where dogs congregate until she is completely covered. I am concerned about her becoming fearful with other animals if she doesn't get out during this early window.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Remaru I ran into that same problem when I was debating vaccinations. Some people don't mind waiting to socialize until 16 weeks. I personally think it depends on the breed. Will a lab puppy be okay as an adult if you start socializing at 16 weeks? Probably. Same with goldens, and other generally happy go lucky breeds. I chose to do all 4 shots with Ammy and started socializing her around 11 weeks, because aussie's tend to be notorious for being aloof with strangers and can sometimes be aggressive if they're not socialized properly. Basically, puppies get 4 shots because they can't guarantee the immunity against parvo until 16 weeks. So the first shot, there is a 25% chance of immunity, second shot 50% chance for immunity, third shot, 75%, etc. This is why some people forgo the first 3 shots, and just wait until they hit 16 weeks and vaccinate once. 

So it's up to you how you want to approach it. I started taking Ammy on walks and out and about after her second round of shots. I'm glad I did, she is very well adjusted now. I have met aussie's and other aussie puppies since that did not have the amount of socialization she did, and you can see the a clear difference in demeanor and personality. Although to be fair, genetics might also contribute to this.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

This is really my concern, with her mix of breeds I don't want to take any risks on socialization. We started walks on the bike trail and through the playground after he second round. There are dogs out there but we never really came in contact with any just people and so far she is very friendly with people. I want to ensure that she grows up well rounded. We didn't bother with puppy kindergarten or dog parks with Remus and I sort of regret that. We just took him everywhere with us and he has grown up to be a bit aloof. It may just be his age and breed/natural temperament, they aren't really known for being stranger friendly. Still if I can avoid the "rough teenage phase" I would like to.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I personally don't like to do a lot of vaccinations on my dog, so I stuck with 8, 12 then 16 week vaccines. My vet did not argue with me, even though he does the 4 time puppy vaccine protocol now. I think it is a matter of personal preference, as long as they get the minimum. Some vets have different protocols.

I took her to puppy class after her 12 week and began taking her some places for socialization then. Parvo is not a huge threat around my area though, and I felt her personality really needed it early.


----------



## Springer (Feb 19, 2014)

I never heard of 4 Parvo shots. My vet does 3 of everything.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

My vet tried getting me to have my pup get a fourth shot, and I refused. I didn't get my pup until 9 weeks old, so she had her initial three at 9, 13, and 17 weeks. Getting a shot at 21 weeks was super overkill in my opinion.


----------



## Springer (Feb 19, 2014)

jsca said:


> My vet tried getting me to have my pup get a fourth shot, and I refused. I didn't get my pup until 9 weeks old, so she had her initial three at 9, 13, and 17 weeks. Getting a shot at 21 weeks was super overkill in my opinion.


My vet only does 3 as I said. I got my puppy at 8 weeks (1st shots given at 7 weeks) & we were delayed on the 2nd set of shots until 12 weeks, so the 3rd was at 16 weeks. I read recently that giving shots at 12 & 16 weeks give the best immunity, so all was good. She got her rabies in between at 14 weeks.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I went ahead and did the 4th shot. I want to get her into puppy K and take her to the dog park so decided to just go ahead and do it. Remus had his yearlies at the same time. Then we all went hiking with a friend and his dog. It may have been overkill but I didn't want to go to sign her up for classes and find out she wasn't fully covered because her last shot had been to early or she hadn't had enough.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

It depends on when they get the first/last shot. Important part is that the last one is after 16 wks so the maternal immune system is gone, allowing the vaccine to stay in the system.


----------

